# New in this forum!



## nuñoags (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi!!

Greetings from mexico i like hunt predators i hunt here in aguascalientes in the center of mexico here hunt cacomixtles , coyotes , foxes, bobcats. Etc...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome! Post some pictures if you can! Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to the predator talk fourm. Send some pics of that cacomixtiles.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ola nunoags--Welcome to Predator Talk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

recepción amigo. Keep us updated on the south of the border happenings.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

+1 on the coxtamixles not even sure what that is,,,lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

rong said:


> +1 on the coxtamixles not even sure what that is,,,lol


I didn't either, but just looked it up.

Here is the Wikipedia page: Cacomistle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And some pictures: cacomistles - Google Search

Similar to our ring-tailed cats?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Never know what kind of varmint you'll find lurking on PT!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome, It would be interesting hearing about hunts so far south.


----------



## nuñoags (Mar 5, 2010)

yes the cacomixte its a ringtail, here in mexico have 2 subspecies in the north and the cacomixtle of the south from mexico
my bob cat


----------

